# The Voice



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

So, anyone giving this a second chance tonight? I liked it at first last year then it all went downhill and I gave up on it, but they are supposed to have improved it...


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll probably give it a few weeks to bed in before I give it a go.  Tonight there's a tribute to Richard Briers that I'd rather watch.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2013)

Nope no second chance from me


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

Some good singers, a couple of duds


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2013)

Northerner said:


> a couple of duds




Jessie J and will-i-am?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> Jessie J and will-i-am?



Hehe!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I always give things a second chance and I was not in the least bit disappointed, very entertaining and good banter between the judges (better than the muppets on x factor IMO). Wil.I.Am or whatever is a very funny man  I lol'd a couple of times at least.

However, they still need to prove to me they can do better on the next level as I enjoyed this period too in the last series. So I will suck it and see  See you next week Northerner ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Well I always give things a second chance and I was not in the least bit disappointed, very entertaining and good banter between the judges (better than the muppets on x factor IMO). Wil.I.Am or whatever is a very funny man  I lol'd a couple of times at least.
> 
> However, they still need to prove to me they can do better on the next level as I enjoyed this period too in the last series. So I will suck it and see  See you next week Northerner ?



Yes, I think so!  It will be interesting to see if the changes they have made for this series are an improvement or not. Hard not to feel sorry for the ones who don't get a judge turning round for them!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I find it quite emotional despite having no great singing qualities myself ( Have to hide my eyes welling from DH - it's just easier )


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Yes, I find it quite emotional despite having no great singing qualities myself ( Have to hide my eyes welling from DH - it's just easier )



I welled up a bit when Tom sang to Grandma Mary, bless her!


----------



## robofski (Mar 30, 2013)

The young guy from Manchester was the biggest surprise I was not expecting country music!!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Recorded it and will watch later today, one thing that spoilt my enjoyment last year was Williams gibberish talk, its not cool amusing or anything else just annoying.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2013)

toby said:


> Recorded it and will watch later today, one thing that spoilt my enjoyment last year was Williams gibberish talk, its not cool amusing or anything else just annoying.



Oh well caught the end before lottery and he still doing it


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2013)

Steff said:


> Oh well caught the end before lottery and he still doing it





Great


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 31, 2013)

toby said:


> Recorded it and will watch later today, one thing that spoilt my enjoyment last year was Williams gibberish talk, its not cool amusing or anything else just annoying.



Actually its 'Dope'...fresh Dope!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> Actually its 'Dope'...fresh Dope!







Well watched it and nothing has changed, william jessie and danny still acting up to each other and behaving like infant school kids, thank goodness for tom who just sits there and actually listens to the voices.

The Irish girl who was visually impaired had a terrific voice as did leanne, felt sorry for the boy who was 16 years old who was very talented and played many  instruments but didn't have the greatest voice.


----------



## runner (Apr 2, 2013)

Will be watching it again - have recorded it but not watched yet glad to see you all back


----------



## HelenP (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep I watched it, I'm a big Will i am fan!  (and Tom irritates me a tad!) but like the banter between all 4 judges; didn't agree with ALL their choices.

Looking forward to the changes, really don't want it to get as dull as it did last year.

xx


----------



## runner (Apr 4, 2013)

Watched the recording this eve.  can't say anyone's been outstanding yet.  Seems like the judges have been told to up the banter and bickering. but they're not all playing ball.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2013)

wonder why they don't wait until the singers have finished singing before they then make their decision?  is it more to do with entertainment that they do it this way?  I couldn't believe how poor sounding the Kavanagh bloke was, he'd been famous in the 90's apparently, he must have felt gutted and will probably give up now.


----------



## runner (Apr 5, 2013)

carina62 said:


> wonder why they don't wait until the singers have finished singing before they then make their decision?  is it more to do with entertainment that they do it this way?  I couldn't believe how poor sounding the Kavanagh bloke was, he'd been famous in the 90's apparently, he must have felt gutted and will probably give up now.



Guess he could have been nervous, but when you hear a recorded song, you never know how much studio 'enhancement' there's been, it's only when you see/hear someone live that you know if they can really sing/play.


----------



## newbs (Apr 5, 2013)

I like the idea of The Voice so am giving it another go.  I like all of the judges (although Danny is quite annoying) and think it could be really good so am hoping it will be!  We'll see.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

That lass from Blackpool was a bit OTT for me, I do wonder where they get some of them from as there seems to be a big variation in talent.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> That lass from Blackpool was a bit OTT for me, I do wonder where they get some of them from as there seems to be a big variation in talent.




Total pain in the backside, didn't even have a good voice.  The two geordie girls had terrific voices, the one with black hair reminded me of Ann Wilson from the rock group Heart.

Will Jessie Danny are making it hard for me to watch, why can't they just sit still in the chair like Tom and listen to the voices instead of showing off all the time


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2013)

Only good thing the voice did for me last night was remind me how much I loved the 90s girl band cleopatra I loved there big hit cleopatra s theme hehe. Dd the girl who used to be in the band get picked by any of the judges last night ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Only good thing the voice did for me last night was remind me how much I loved the 90s girl band cleopatra I loved there big hit cleopatra s theme hehe



Well, having watched both BGT and the Voice now, I have to say I was more entertained by BGT and that Alice beat the pants off anyone on the Voice!


----------



## margie (Apr 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Only good thing the voice did for me last night was remind me how much I loved the 90s girl band cleopatra I loved there big hit cleopatra s theme hehe. Dd the girl who used to be in the band get picked by any of the judges last night ?



All 4 wanted her in their teams. Jessie pressed her buzzer after only one or two notes had been sung.  She ended up with Will.I.am


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheers Margie
Nice to see u posting to


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Only good thing the voice did for me last night was remind me how much I loved the 90s girl band cleopatra I loved there big hit cleopatra s theme hehe. Dd the girl who used to be in the band get picked by any of the judges last night ?



She did Steff, in fact the judges fought over her, she has an amazing voice. I hadn't realised Cleopatra had been so famous world -wide, I remember their theme song and that's it.


----------



## runner (Apr 16, 2013)

I did like a couple of the singers, but can't remember their names!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought Lem (the last guy, with the Afro) was amazing.  I loved his slow jazzy arrangement of Jessie J's 'Do it like a Dude', and thought his voice was fantastic.

xx


----------



## runner (Apr 16, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I thought Lem (the last guy, with the Afro) was amazing.  I loved his slow jazzy arrangement of Jessie J's 'Do it like a Dude', and thought his voice was fantastic.
> 
> xx



Helen, that was one of the ones I liked.  the other was a girl with a different kind of voice.


----------



## shambles (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm watching it - guilty pleasure!!

last year I loved the auditions and then got bored with it when it became more like X-factor which I dislike!

Woman from blackpool had a laugh like a donkey - it made me giggle!


----------



## runner (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't believe none of them turned around for singer in blue with red hair tied to one side, with slight amy whinehouse influence - it's happening again, just like last year!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2013)

runner said:


> Can't believe none of them turned around for singer in blue with red hair tied to one side, with slight amy whinehouse influence - it's happening again, just like last year!!



Agreed - hopefully she will stick with it and be back next year. I sort of see what they mean about her needing a little longer, but that could also be said of some of the others, they are supposed to be coaching them after all!

Loved the opera ladies - best act of the night


----------



## runner (Apr 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Agreed - hopefully she will stick with it and be back next year. I sort of see what they mean about her needing a little longer, but that could also be said of some of the others, they are supposed to be coaching them after all!
> 
> Loved the opera ladies - best act of the night



Yes, they were excellent - true professionals.  Loved that they were bikers in leathers too!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Loved the opera ladies - best act of the night





Act of the night taking into account both The Voice and BGT. Such talent will go largely unrecognized with the younger viewers of The Voice which is a shame as they won't get the votes, BGT might have been the best opportunity for them appealing to a wider audience.


----------



## runner (Apr 21, 2013)

toby said:


> Act of the night taking into account both The Voice and BGT. Such talent will go largely unrecognized with the younger viewers of The Voice which is a shame as they won't get the votes, BGT might have been the best opportunity for them appealing to a wider audience.



They might get coached to do a 'pop' number, or maybe a popular opera/musical number.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Was a bit disappointed with Alice Fedenham(?) though.

She was bril with Funny Valentine on BGT last week, but so full of nerves and very shy.  Didn't seem the same shy nervous person on the voice and the song she picked did her no favours.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 21, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> Was a bit disappointed with Alice Fedenham(?) though.
> 
> She was bril with Funny Valentine on BGT last week, but so full of nerves and very shy.  Didn't seem the same shy nervous person on the voice and the song she picked did her no favours.



I knew I'd seen her before, I thought they weren't allowed to have been on other shows within a certain time frame - but obviously not.

Opera ladies really stood out last night, enjoyed a couple of others too


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> I knew I'd seen her before, I thought they weren't allowed to have been on other shows within a certain time frame - but obviously not.
> 
> Opera ladies really stood out last night, enjoyed a couple of others too



I think that was a problem on X-Factor a year or two ago, but then they changed the rules. I'm guessing that Alice did the BGT audition first and the response from that gave her more confidence when she appeared on the Voice. She didn't pick a good song or style though - the judges like emotion to be put into the performance and there was little on display in that song.

How do people get picked for the Voice anyway? Perhaps someone at the BGT auditions was talent-spotting? 

Those opera ladies were absolutely brilliant


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 22, 2013)

She did the Voice first - and then suddenly developed nerves. Sorry Alan but I now think she is fake - which is a shame as I really liked her.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> She did the Voice first - and then suddenly developed nerves. Sorry Alan but I now think she is fake - which is a shame as I really liked her.



In that case, perhaps her nerves came from the fact that all the judges rejected her on the Voice, but she took on board their advice about song choice  I want to like her too!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Ha! Jay Aston from Buck's Fizz and Danny from Hear'Say on tonight!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

...and they were both rubbish!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Got into this last 3 weeks arghhh


Both were rubbish him more so


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Got into this last 3 weeks arghhh
> 
> 
> Both were rubbish him more so



They both picked very poor songs


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Really irritating the way they keep cutting back to the singer's supporters screaming and shouting in the middle of the song!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Really irritating the way they keep cutting back to the singer's supporters screaming and shouting in the middle of the song!



Yeah I am soo annoyed with will he has his own language a really irritating one


----------



## shambles (May 4, 2013)

haha I love WillIAm  he makes me laugh 

Danny annoys me on it


----------



## shambles (May 4, 2013)

Just got to danny from hearsay ... oh dear.


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Poor girl she was amazing ...


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Poor girl she was amazing ...



Yes, that's a real shame  I wonder if they'll have some sort of wild card? Can't remember what happened last year


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Will cnt put this guy through he just refused someone with a guitar as he already has an act with 1

If he don't mind u he must go with this last act


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Will cnt put this guy through he just refused someone with a guitar as he already has an act with 1
> 
> If he don't mind u he must go with this last act



He was great! Really hard for people in the last auditions because they've already picked most of their team


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Yeah very feel sorry for Tom he really wanted that browwyn

Well wills last act paid off phew


----------



## rossi_mac (May 4, 2013)

you're right there Steff, was funny how it was the last one wil took how staged was that! But not bad tv, but I think thats the best bit of the show over now, but I may dip in and watch bits...


----------



## shambles (May 4, 2013)

I am waiting to see if the next bit is more interesting Rossi_mac as they have changed it a bit so fingers crossed!

Will did that last year too and got someone stunning - I am sure they show the auditions and who had however many so that it becomes closer as it goes on otherwise it would be really boring if one of them got lots of people all in one go.


----------



## runner (May 5, 2013)

Oh dear - I'm watching the recording today - not sounding good.


----------



## shambles (May 5, 2013)

There's some good people on there runner don't worry - just some not so good too


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

shambles said:


> I am waiting to see if the next bit is more interesting Rossi_mac as they have changed it a bit so fingers crossed!
> 
> Will did that last year too and got someone stunning - I am sure they show the auditions and who had however many so that it becomes closer as it goes on otherwise it would be really boring if one of them got lots of people all in one go.



Apparently half of them get the push next week!


----------



## shambles (May 5, 2013)

Oh wow, that will be different! They also get the chance to steal each others acts too don't they? 

Will be interesting to watch! Am hoping will be able to watch on iplayer from Hubbys work laptop as it VPN's in from Ireland = otherwise will have to wait 3 weeks to watch!!


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

You can also steal acts from other judges


----------



## FM001 (May 5, 2013)

Enjoying this series better than the last, still can't get away with that danny and his stupid facial expressions, why does he have put his feet up on the console like a big kid


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

toby said:


> Enjoying this series better than the last, still can't get away with that danny and his stupid facial expressions, why does he have put his feet up on the console like a big kid



The thing that grates on me is when a contestant starts singing and him and Jessie start singing pulling faces etc


----------



## FM001 (May 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> The thing that grates on me is when a contestant starts singing and him and Jessie start singing pulling faces etc




tell me about it

tom just sits there and listens to the voice, doesn't need to act up all the time.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

toby said:


> tell me about it
> 
> tom just sits there and listens to the voice, doesn't need to act up all the time.



Yeah he is very debinaire .. 

The begging at the end for the contestant to a certain judge is also cringeworthy


----------



## FM001 (May 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah he is very debinaire ..
> 
> The begging at the end for the contestant to a certain judge is also cringeworthy





It was so unfair for those who were last to perform as Will could only pick one act, as you seen the other judges liked them but couldn't turn their chairs, wonder if straws were drawn to see who would go first in the early stages of the blind auditions and who would go last, goes without saying that those who went first had more of a opportunity to be picked when 4 judges are available.

what would Will have done if the last act was naff, seemed if it was all to rehearsed if you ask me.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

toby said:


> It was so unfair for those who were last to perform as Will could only pick one act, as you seen the other judges liked them but couldn't turn their chairs, wonder if straws were drawn to see who would go first in the early stages of the blind auditions and who would go last, goes without saying that those who went first had more of a opportunity to be picked when 4 judges are available.
> 
> what would Will have done if the last act was naff, seemed if it was all to rehearsed if you ask me.



Yeah Rossi hit the nail on the head all very staged


----------



## FM001 (May 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah Rossi hit the nail on the head all very staged





didn't see Rossi M's post, still better than BGT as that was pants last night except the act where the guy was swinging the little lady around his body


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Not massively impressed with the 'battles', and it seems such a hurtful thing when rejected acts don't get 'stolen'  Apparently though, the Voice USA is beating American Idol in the ratings these days. The winner of last year's comp seems to have vanished without trace...


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 12, 2013)

A marginal improvement from last year  I thought they might get more stealing chances but s'pose it would go on forever if that was the case - lol! Some have left already who shouldn't have - Still sticking with it though


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> A marginal improvement from last year  I thought they might get more stealing chances but s'pose it would go on forever if that was the case - lol! Some have left already who shouldn't have - Still sticking with it though



Yes, I'm gritting my teeth too! Never been a huge fan of the perception that singing has to mean belting it out all the time though, most of the singers I admire tend to have something other than that to commend them


----------



## FM001 (May 12, 2013)

The last 2 acts were the best of the night, Conner was the best but Smith n Jones were also good.  The Hero song with the opera girls was a disaster


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

toby said:


> The last 2 acts were the best of the night, Conner was the best but Smith n Jones were also good.  The Hero song with the opera girls was a disaster



It was - they didn't transfer at all


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Don't watch it from this stage forward to contrite


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone watching the final? Leah looks like she put her lipstick on in the dark  She's out of tune also and I got bored of this song years ago after constantly hearing it!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 22, 2013)

Her lipstick looked very strange. I think Leah will win but i love Andrea voice.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Her lipstick looked very strange. I think Leah will win but i love Andrea voice.



Leah was incredible on the Loving You song - amazing range  and good with Will. But hated the Whitney song, so out of tune  Andrea was a bit weak singing with Danny. Mike was a bit boring on his last song. I think Leah will probably win


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2013)

great deserved winner


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> great deserved winner



Never expected that!


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2013)

love this song just love it


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> love this song just love it



I love it she sings it beautiful


----------



## runner (Jun 22, 2013)

Think Andrea deserved to win, such a clear, pure voice, but can't believe Matt got voted out 1st??  He sang on pitch every time and brilliant voice too.  sorry tom, but your man was singing flat!  Think Leah has good voice too, but needs more time to mature and find own path.  Good result and much better quality all round than last time.


----------



## FM001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Unexpected winner was Andrea, the net was awash with stories that Leah was the winner, JJ tried her best to make sure that was the case

Highlight of the night was Tom & Mike singing green green grass of home, Mike sang it beautifully and Tom was just Tom, his voice never ages and it sounds as good as it did 40 years ago.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

Despite being in the Daily Fail, this pretty much sums up the show very well for me:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Begley-beats-Leah-McFall-ill-fated-title.html


----------



## runner (Jun 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Despite being in the Daily Fail, this pretty much sums up the show very well for me:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Begley-beats-Leah-McFall-ill-fated-title.html



Sorry, totally disagree.  Andrea seems pretty self assured and will probably cope as well as the best of them.  I didn't think she was weak in any of her performances, and thank goodness she just kept her voice pure and didn't go down the shout/sing diva route.  thought she was brilliant with The Script and they should sign her up!  I think the Fail is misinterpreting her physical performance as one affected by being overwhelmed with one affected by unawareness of her physical presence due to lack of vision.  Go girl!  Leah will have a career anyway - I think Will-i-am will see to that


----------



## HelenP (Jun 26, 2013)

I was SOOO disappointed!   Andrea's singing (although I can't fault her voice) bores me rigid.  My favourite was Matt, but I knew he'd never win, it was always gonna be one of the girls.  

However, I was shocked that he was first out as on the night, he was the best performer overall, IMO.  His duet was faultless and definitely the best.  I didn't enjoy any of Mike's performances, and I was hoping he'd be gone first.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2013)

Jessie J to leave BBC's The Voice

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23195889

Won't miss her, she was getting very irritating. Hopefully Danny will also go. I propose Kate Bush and Bjork as their replacements!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Jessie J to leave BBC's The Voice
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23195889
> 
> Won't miss her, she was getting very irritating. Hopefully Danny will also go. I propose Kate Bush and Bjork as their replacements!




Great news, like you would love to see Danny leave also, trouble is TJ might leave as he once said he only returned for the second series because of JJ.  TJ for me makes the programme and might not watch if he goes, KB would work not sure about Bjork though


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2013)

toby said:


> Great news, like you would love to see Danny leave also, trouble is TJ might leave as he once said he only returned for the second series because of JJ.  TJ for me makes the programme and might not watch if he goes, KB would work not sure about Bjork though



Bjork would pick out real originality and be good competition for Will  KB's pick would win, of course!


----------



## HelenP (Jul 11, 2013)

I would be happy to see Tom Jones leave!  As long as Will I Am stay, I don't mind who the other judges are  - within reason! - but no more oldies please! 

xx


----------



## jalapino (Jul 11, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I would be happy to see Tom Jones leave!  As long as Will I Am stay, I don't mind who the other judges are  - within reason! - but no more oldies please!
> 
> xx



Nooo tom is a legend!!!!!! but me and the misses love will I am.....he is soooooo cool!!!!


----------

